# Add "don't work distracted" to the safety list



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a no brainer that you don't work when you've had a drink (or two, or seven, what? I ain't drivingsh nawhere) and you should wear short sleeves and no loose hanging stuff, and you should use guards and you should read instructions and understand your machines. But the thing that got me, the thing that took about 2% of my finger was distraction.

I was routing grooves for a project when I got a text message. I finished my cut and got powered down and read the message. My best friend was asking me to watch his dog so that he could stay with his 2 day old son at the NICU. Little D's blood sugar was tanking and they weren't sure.

"Of course I'll watch your dog, yep we've got you covered." I go back to the routing but I'm focused on Little D and on my buddy and how hard it must be, and holy crap I just cut my finger! Wow that's a lot of blood!

Little D (and my finger) pulled through but lesson learned, no power tools when you're not able to focus on the task at hand.


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

It's not just power tools. I'd also like to add 'don't do something you have a bad feeling about' to this thread. I was trying to loosen a stubborn screw last week on a gun barrel (and leaning into it to get more force on it) and as I was saying to myself 'this thing is going to slip and hurt' it did exactly that. I ended up with a 1/4" flathead 2/3 of the way thru the pad of my thumb. tying my shoes and buttoning my pants is still difficult. You don't realize how much you need a finger or thumb until you can't use it. Luckily I get to keep mine, but please, if you have a bad feeling stop and rethink what you're doing.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I hear you Sparks, I have a war story that involves a poorly placed back hand, a weak piece of pine, and a 1 inch bench chisel that resulted in a 1 inch scar on my palm. At least now I have a one inch ruler with me everywhere I go.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

My small shop is set up with mostly industrial machines. I am using a large shaper more of the time now. I found it best to ditch the phone. Any distraction is really bad there.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I once had a brilliant idea that I could be Superman and stop a router bit just after I turned the power off…no, I didn't think I was Superman, but for some reason I wanted to stop the bit so I could move along in my project. Luckily, only a sliver of flesh came off of my pinky. I'm still not sure how my pinky got to the bit first rather than my thumb and forefinger. No blood and it's completely healed with no scar or anything. I was very lucky that day and have been more attentive since; like knowing when a kickback is possible and just stay out of the way.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I would just like to ask EVERYBODY here to keep these kind of posts coming whenever you get hurt.

For me it serves two important purposes:

1) A frequent reminder that WW is dangerous.
2) Education about the less obvious ways that people get hurt.

Thanks Horned. Glad your finger and "lil' D" are "ok".


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hope you heal quickly.

We all try to work safely all the time but just takes a moment of distraction.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> It s not just power tools. I d also like to add don t do something you have a bad feeling about to this thread. I was trying to loosen a stubborn screw last week on a gun barrel (and leaning into it to get more force on it) and as I was saying to myself this thing is going to slip and hurt it did exactly that. I ended up with a 1/4" flathead 2/3 of the way thru the pad of my thumb. tying my shoes and buttoning my pants is still difficult. You don t realize how much you need a finger or thumb until you can t use it. Luckily I get to keep mine, but please, if you have a bad feeling stop and rethink what you re doing.
> 
> - Sparks8286


Italics mine. The same thing happened to me in 2004, with an Ex-Acto knife I was using to remove some of the plastic on a fan shroud for my car. I still have diminished sensation in my left pinky and ring finger. In my case, it was the 1/2" wide blade, and it went in all the way to the handle. I believe that the crime shows call it "arterial spray". It was all over the white melamine cabinets we have in the garage.

Yes, we need to be mindful at all times when working with equipment that can hurt us.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, you're so right about paying full attention. And watch your lose clothing too, especially at this time of year when many of us will wear layers to be comfortable. I was recently working on some boxes and got a little warm, but I didn't want to fire up the heater in the shop. so I unbuttoned my bluejeans jacket and keep on working. A few minutes later nearing completion of one of the steps in the sequence of what I was working on, I grabbed my belt sander to do a little shaping. It wasn't but a moment or two latter that I had caught my jacket in the sander and ruined my jacket. It ripped right up the front to my chest pocket. I was okay, no harm, but my favorite jacket took a beating. Be careful out there. It only takes a second of not following the rules to make you wish you had.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A bad accident can happen to any of us at any time. The older you get the more prone you probably are. I hope that your finger heals up well and that you want notice much difference in the use of it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

